# Chemo protocol for lymphoma???? Old news



## rpatuto (Sep 12, 2010)

Hello:
Six years ago we fought the fight with chemo for our golden at 7 1/2 years old.
Now the cancer rears it's ugly head with our second golden at 6 yrs old.
Doc says treatment is the same. CHOP or madison. 

What is going on here. Six years and the same drugs. Same prognosis.
Same old treatment. No advancement.

We need an investigation here. Vets making lots of $$$ and no advancement in treatment in six years!!!!! 

I bring this to everyone's attention for a reason.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry you lost your golden 6 years ago to cancer and now you are facing the same issues. Maybe there are some new studies to participate in?
Sending my prayers.


----------

